# Fundraising for orphanage kids



## Fox32 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello guys, sorry to have posted here, i'm just trying to raise some awareness regarding a campaign i'we started along with my father and some neighbours. We are trying to build some greenhouses to grow vegetball and other natural products for the kids in foster homes and orphanages near Bucharest. You can see mpore of it here : http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/feed-the-kids/x/4114639 -> 

And please even a like or a share is helpfull..
Help us spread the word! 

All the best!


----------



## lalitv74 (Feb 28, 2014)

hey no need to say sorry for posting it here, after reading this i can say humanity is still alive in this world. by the way all the best with your work.
GOD BLESS YOU!


----------

